# Need To Get Rid Of Planaria



## PiranhaMike661

Ok, I've had these little bastards in my tank for about three weeks now and I've done pretty much everything to get rid of them and they keep multiplying. I decreased their feeding to every two days (Juvies), and took all plants/driftwood out about a week ago, and I've been gravel vac. every two days or so for the past week and a half. Well, to the point...Im putting my four p's in a 55 gallon for the weekend and upping the temp in my larger tank to about 95 for a few days. My question is, would I be ok putting my p's in the 55 after cycling my fluval on there for about 24 hours? The Fluval will be coming off the 72 gallon. Just because I know that everybody is gonna want to know, my water params are: PH 7.6 Ammo. 0 Nitrite 0 Nitrate 20. Also, what are the chances these little pricks are in my filters? Am I gonna need to rinse out my filters again? (Just did so about two weeks ago on my fluval and a couple days ago on my Marineland Magnum).


----------



## BRUNER247

They're for sure in your filter


----------



## PiranhaMike661

BRUNER247 said:


> They're for sure in your filter


Any suggestions how to get them out of my filter? I know youre supposed to rinse off your filter media with tank water, but if theyre in my water, what's the point? Should I replace my media?


----------



## Piranha_man

I wouldn't replace your media... that 95 degrees alone should do the trick... even in your filters IMO.

Glad to see you not afraid to "crank up the heat."
I've been keeping my pygo tank at 90 for awhile now.


----------



## FEEFA

Are you only running the one fluval on the tank?
Whats your turnover?
How often and how much water do you normally change and do you gravelvac everytime?

IMO planaria doesnt happen overnight so you should start doing more frequent tank maintainence. Even though you have been doing gravelvacs for over a week it will take time to get things cleaned back up.

How deep is your substrate? The deeper it is the harder it is to keep clean.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Zebra Danios love them


----------



## jp80911

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Zebra Danios love them


x2, small tetra such as neon will eat them too


----------



## LS1FDRx7

I've treated Planaria in my shrimps tanks before with Fenbendazole. Best way to seriously get rid of them all at once. Go to Petsmart and get Fendendazole, it's like $11.99 for this package. It comes with in 1 gram packets inside. I think there is 3 or 4 packets inside, can't remember. But the Fendenzole is already crushed granules, you might have to crush it some more. I've used it not long ago and it got rid of Planaria and Copepods. I had to use 2 packets within 2 days which is overdosing but it works. Didn't noticed any change in plants either. I don't have any snail in the tank, snails will die if come contact with Fendenzole.

Instruction I used.

Open one packet which is 1 gram.
Grind it up more if you need to, because it's granules size. Grind it up to powder form.
Mix with 50ml of your tank's water in a cup, wait it til dissolves
I dose 10ml per 20gallon. You should see immediate dying off of the Planaria. Whether it's in our gravel our crawling around on the substrate. I would way 24 hours before a 25% water change. Depending on how much Planaria you have, you might need more futher days of dosing. I had literally over near close to thousand of it and it was annoying. Keep in mind, it will kill any type of Snails. So remove snails first.

It' a dog dewormer by the way. Here's a photo of it.


----------



## PiranhaMike661

****** said:


> Zebra Danios love them


x2, small tetra such as neon will eat them too
[/quote]

I bought ten blood fin tetras yesterday (petsmart had them on sale for $1!!!) and they were all gone this morning. I also got 30 ghost shrimp, which may still be hiding in there somewhere.


----------



## FEEFA

I would up your waterchanges to weekly with gravel vacs everytime if possible.
3/4 of gravel isnt too bad, just stay on top of things and they will be gone before you know it.


----------



## Piranha_man

The random bottle of Patron is a nice touch...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Planaria are just a sign of a messy tank.. They don't hurt your fish. Don't just use a chemical to kill them. The simple solution to the problem is to clean your tank.... I intentionally want them to feed my dither fish...


----------

